# Bought a Natural health book for dogs and cats



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I went to health food store today and they had a huge book called Dr. Pitcairn's New Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats. I have only had a chance to read some of it but wow it a great book. It teaches you about bad food on market and how to make good food. Here is link to the book. I am sure you can get it anywhere. I already made Amberleah some food and she love it. This one good for skin and eyes. :coolwink:

1 cup chopped kale 
1/2 cup chopped green beans
1 14.5 oz can or 3 1/2vcups cooked salmon
1 cup cooked quinoa ( get at health food store) 
1 T kelp powder ( get at health food store) 
Place one cup chopped kale and 1/2 cup green beans in food processor and blend until pureed. put in bowl combine 1 14.5 oz can or cooked salmon, 1 cup cook quinoa and 1 T spoon kelp power and mix thoroughly. Divide into portions for your pet caloric intake. Makes 6 cups. 237 cal per cup. I put in ice cub trays and froze 

Amazon.com: Dr. Pitcairn's New Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats (9781579549732): Richard H. Pitcairn, Susan Hubble Pitcairn: Books


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I have this book...I like to compare it with some others I have on homeopathic remedys. I don't cook, just do the raw but like the veggies they suggest in the book. My mom has made the health bars and liked them ( but I don't do grain either). Enjoy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A great place to start Theresa! Enjoy home cooking!


----------

